# Very Late Review: Ocean's Thirteen (2007)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, having picked this one up at an HD/DVD firesale, I decided to give it a try. I thought that the first movie in the series was actually even better than the original Rat Pack version. It was just plain fun, just like you'd think it would be hanging around with those guys. 

So, "Ocean's Twelve" got mixed reviews but I was very very entertained. But then again, that's my goal for most movies... plain old entertainment. I want to think I'll read books. 

So on to "Ocean's Thirteen". In two words: very derivative. Whereas "Ocean's Eleven" (2001) was its own movie, this is very much a sequel. Everyone is in place at the beginning. Moreso, the entire movie has happened before, and will happen again. From the Saul Bass-esque titles to the riffs on classic lounge tunes, it all seemed a little too familiar. 

Al Pacino's character was lifeless and uninteresting. Sure all the characters are just sketches, not meant to have any depth, but there comes a point where you take the finest actors of our generation like Messrs. Clooney, Pitt, Damon, and Cheadle, and then pile on Mr. Pacino to the resumé... you expect something. Anything. And I didn't get it. 

Oh sure it was fun. Just fun. Like, nothing else on and it's Saturday afternoon, fun. That's it. I would have been more entertained watching "Ocean's Eleven" again. 

I will also give kudos to the CGI guys because the rendering of the "Bank Hotel" was spot on. They took the spot where the M&Ms and Coca-Cola stores are and built a very believable (for Las Vegas) hotel there. It blended very well no matter how they shot it. 

It's a shame I can't say the same thing for the cinematography or the digital transfer. The shots were dark and flat, and the transfer seemed to try to compensate by pushing the chroma too much. The shadows exploded into unexpected color. Brightly lit scenes were ok. 

One more thing, I know this is a throwback to the dame-chasin' cigarette-smokin' martini-swillin' days of yore, but to imply that Ms. Barkin's character could fall easily for a love potion? Come now. Aren't we a little bit more mature than that? 

Bottom line... it was worth the $14.99, barely. If you've got 11 and 12 in your collection, pick it up in the bargain bin. Otherwise, rewatch "Transformers." You'll be happier for it.


----------

